# Diamond?



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

I have had this Rhom for a year now and here is his transformation! Doesn't he look like a Diamond.


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

What do you guys think Diamond or not? It's about 6 1/2 inches at this time,or will it go black when it gets bigger?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a gdr to me and a very nice one.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't tell for sure, wait until it reaches 8-10 inches. Diamond rhoms just don't have shinny scales - their diamond scales should be bigger. My 7" rhom had a blue tint to it but I never considered it a blue diamond.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

looks like a gdr to me


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beauty


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

The last pic, it look's like a diamond. Sweet rhom! I'm getting my blue diamond next sat.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

It's a diamond type rhom. Not the 'Nanay' black type. Sweet fish man


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet looking rhom


----------



## holeinnet (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, That's a very nice Diamond! It won't get that dark though. If your looking for a dark Peruvian or Zingu Black, just let me know. I have one for sale now in the Classifieds. It's 11" in length and he's very Black! I'll bump it up to the front for you to see.-------MC


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Looks like a very nice and healthy GDR to me. Congrats!!!


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

i was just curious do non-diamond rhoms gain any color besides black or do the get like tints of different colors


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

andymellon4 said:


> i was just curious do non-diamond rhoms gain any color besides black or do the get like tints of different colors


Other than the basic charcoal base color, they tend to take on purple hues especially around the head. Usually void, or almost anyway, of any glitter. Some gold or yellow present. 
This is a shot of my former 14 incher mounted by the previous owner (turned taxidermist). He knew just where to add the purple.


----------

